# Adequan and/or Deramaxx rebate



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Through March 2010

$20 for Adequan. $7 for Deramaxx. 

You have to fill out the form online to get the rebate form, which you can print up and mail in with your receipt from your vet visits. 

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/promotion/jdCouponCustomEntry.hjsp


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Do you have to buy a certain amount? When Rafi got quilled they gave me a 5 days worth of Deramaxx and charged me $23!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/promoti...2008DeramaxxReg

30-day tablet supply for the Deramaxx


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

The card you print out says it expired 3/31/09.


----------

